# Vous en pensez quoi ?



## MacBookAndiPod (5 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous..

Je suis actuellement scolarisé au lycée André MAUROIS de Deauville et j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'administration..

En effet, à la suite d'un "Travail supplémentaire" en Français et d'un rappel à l'ordre à la fin d'un cours.. Le lycée compte me renvoyer définitivement car ils sont en sur-effectif..

Est-ce normal ? Ont-ils le droit ? 

J'attend vos réponses..

À plus !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2009)

Si ils veulent te renvoyer autant bien t'amuser avant...


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (5 Octobre 2009)

Pas faux..


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Octobre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Salut à tous..
> 
> Je suis actuellement scolarisé au lycée André MAUROIS de Deauville et j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'administration..
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est normal. 
Nan mais oh ! Le lycée, c'est la poilade, je sais bien. Mais faut assurer le minimum et pas se créer d'embrouille. Comment tu crois que j'ai fait, moi ? 

J'en foutre, tiens ! 


Bon quand même, si tu n'es convoqué à aucun conseil de discipline, c'est que le Proviseur a juste voulu te foutre les chocottes. Et il a bien raison, bordel. On est qu'en octobre : à ce train là, il est éventuellement possible qu'en effet, tu ne passes pas l'année. Quant aux sur-effectifs, c'est le lot commun de bien des établissements. T'occupes pas de ça mais assure. Le minimum, quoi.

'Ti con, va.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2009)

D'un côté si il était renvoyé avec ce qu'il a fait j'aurais eu le temps de faire tout les lycées de région parisienne depuis la 2nde... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Octobre 2009)

Et c'est quoi un travail supplémentaire ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2009)

Ben c'est les devoirs non ?


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et c'est quoi un travail supplémentaire ?...



Arrête julrou, c'était hier pour toi, tout ça. Avoue. 

Le travail supplémentaire, c'est quand t'as pas fait ton taf, justement. Le travail initialement demandé à toute la classe, j'entends.
Donc le prof, des fois, il en a ras-l'c*l. Et pour éviter que ça devienne une habitude ou que ça devienne contagieux, il oblige à un "travail supplémentaire". Une anti-chambre de la colle, en somme. 
De mon temps, les carnets de correspondance, y'avait pas. Et tout ceci pouvait rester confidentiel. Aujourd'hui, tout est consigné dans le-dit carnet. Paraphé régulièrement par les parents et l'administration. Aussi, ça peut prendre certaines proportions...


----------



## samoussa (5 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben c'est les devoirs non ?



Et c'est quoi les devoirs ?


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Octobre 2009)

samoussa a dit:


> Et c'est quoi les devoirs ?



:sleep:

Désabonné. Hop.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Arrête julrou, c'était hier pour toi, tout ça. Avoue.
> 
> Le travail supplémentaire, c'est quand t'as pas fait ton taf, justement. Le travail initialement demandé à toute la classe, j'entends.
> Donc le prof, des fois, il en a ras-l'c*l. Et pour éviter que ça devienne une habitude ou que ça devienne contagieux, il oblige à un "travail supplémentaire". Une anti-chambre de la colle, en somme.
> De mon temps, les carnets de correspondance, y'avait pas. Et tout ceci pouvait rester confidentiel.



Ah ouais, je m'souviens, maintenant...  :rateau:



stephaaanie a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, tout est consigné dans le-dit carnet. Paraphé régulièrement par les parents et l'administration. Aussi, ça peut prendre certaines proportions...



Ça, par contre, ça a bien changé alors. Ou ça dépend d'où on se trouve. Parce que les carnets de correspondance, si on en avait, ils ne sortaient jamais d'où on les avait rangés la première semaine de septembre.  :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2009)

moi j'en avais deux, je vous laisse deviner pourquoi


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Désabonné. Hop.



_Désabonn*ée*_, pauv' nulle ! J'vais t'en mettre, moi, du travail supplémentaire. Tu vas me faire le plaisir de recenser tous les lapins de ton île, avec cartographie des lieux de naissance et des dynamiques migratoires sur les quatre dernières années.



Sinon, monsieur le lycéen, de quatre choses l'une.

- Ce que tu dis est la stricte vérité, auquel cas tu es dans un lycée de connards, et je te recommande d'adopter la solution Tintin : brûle tout. Après, tu te ressaisis, tu te fais une raie sur le côté et tu commences un nouveau lycée. Un brillant avenir t'attend.

- Tu exagères un brin. Tu as mal commencé l'année. Tu pensais que ce serait une super poilade, ton lycée, mais ils viennent de te rappeler aux obligations d'assiduité. Et la professeur de Français, zélée (et pour cause, elle nique avec le proviseur) t'a fait savoir que si tu continues comme ça, tu feras pas jusqu'à Noël. Dans ce cas, tu baisses la tête, tu remontes un peu ton baggy et tu te mets au taff. Un brillant avenir t'attend.

- Tu nous caches quelque chose. Tu t'es tapé la prof de Français, et le proviseur n'est pas content. Il t'a proposé un marché. Soit tu te casses, soit il prévient son mari. Et il est boucher. En plus, pour arrondir ses fins de mois, il fait décorateur pour Gaspard Noë. Donc t'es baisé. Dans ce cas, tu baisses la tête un peu plus bas, et tu te casses. Mais tout de suite, alors. Un brillant avenir t'attend.

- Ils ont raison. Comme Tintin tous les jeunes, tu n'es qu'un salopard de de petit fumeur de joints, et susceptible, avec ça. Mais je comprends, c'est pas facile, tu trouves la vie cruelle et monotone. Dans ce cas, tape-toi ta prof de Français.


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2009)

Je suis déçu. Personne pour dire qu'on n'en à pas grand chose à faire ? Que ce genre de petit soucis de la vie lycéenne ça ne se résout pas auprès d'étrangers croisés au hasard d'un rade virtuel&#8230; Et c'est d'ailleurs valable pour toutes les misères de la vie qui ne disparaitrons pas à coups de conseils magiques prodigués par des pseudos rebelles de bac à sable ou de putains d'âmes bien pensantes.

Personne pour lui dire de se coltiner à la chair, à la vie, celle qui pique, qui abrase et qui fait mal ?

Personne pour lui dire que c'est pas grave ? Qu'il faut juste se bouger et essayer de se faire sa propre expérience ? Qu'il est et restera tout seul parce car ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a une chiée d'inscrits ici dont pas mal de grandes gueules qu'il sera pour autant accompagné ?

Non je ne suis pas de mauvaise humeur. Mais merde on n'est pas un centre d'appel pour lycéen / étudiant / travailleur / chômeur / agonisant / parents / enfants et tout le bordel.

Il n'y aura jamais assez de poulaillers pou se taper la queue dessus&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

Putain de iPhone pour écrire des messages longs et se relire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------

Un petit passage par le mac mini pour limiter les dégâts&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> _Désabonn*ée*_, pauv' nulle ! J'vais t'en mettre, moi, du travail supplémentaire. Tu vas me faire le plaisir de recenser tous les lapins de ton île, avec cartographie des lieux de naissance et des dynamiques migratoires sur les quatre dernières années.



Bien bien, j'me demande des fois ce que je suis venue foutre sur ce bon dieu de p'tit rocher.
J'ai du taf pour des années de recherches et de synthèses à la con - hum... ça peut aller jusqu'à 17 ans si j'adopte le rythme de l'Inruts  -. Je rappelle aux éventuels intéressés que :

- d'une, les lapins ici n'ont aucun prédateur animal. Certes, les automobilistes en sont pour une bonne part dans la régulation de leur population sur l'île. 
_"De la prévalence de l'animalité chez l'automobiliste insulaire"_ :  premier chapitre de ma thèse à venir. Ouais.

- de deux, il n'existe aucun prélèvement, ni échantillon, ni relevé "dynamique migratoire" sur les quelques dernières années ayant rapport à la vie trépidente de nos p'tits lapins. A vue d'nez, je dirais qu'ils naissent (trèèèès nombreux) en pleins vallons, avant de migrer petit à petit vers le littoral, en quête de nourriture et/ou de sexe. Et là, ils meurent, trèèèès nombreux sur la D25. Oui, car nous avons une départementale. Mais aussi des C3, C12 et encore des R2, R3, R11... etc. Mais c'est de loin la D25 la plus meurtrière.

Moi ça m'intéresse (mais vraiment ) ce type d'étude. Le problème, c'est la méthode.
Ca me parrait a priori hasardeux comme enquête.

Mais j'vais me renseigner. 

Nan, mais réellement. 



---------- Post added at 23h59 ---------- Previous post was at 23h56 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> Je suis déçu. Personne pour dire qu'on n'en à pas grand chose à faire ? Que ce genre de petit soucis de la vie lycéenne ça ne se résout pas auprès d'étrangers croisés au hasard d'un rade virtuel&#8230;



Il a 14 ans.
Et ça se trouve, il a pas de parents.

Laisse-nous faire mine.


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Il a 14 ans.
> Et ça se trouve, il a pas de parents.
> ...



lui peu faire mine, c'est un mineur, donc pas toi


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Je suis déçu. Personne pour dire qu'on n'en à pas grand chose à faire ?



Ben c'est ce qu'à fait le lapin au-dessus, dans son style inimitable :love:

Plus directement, ça donnerait quelque chose du genre :
Cher mb&ip, assume tes conneries actes, la vie n'est qu'un tissu de coups de poignards qu'il faut savoir boire gouttes à gouttes, et ici c'est pas l'armée du salut. 

Pour le gras italique rouge taille 7, faut demander à tonton P.


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Salut à tous..
> Je suis actuellement scolarisé au lycée André MAUROIS de Deauville et j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'administration..



....de son point de vue à elle (l'administration), elle en a avec toi (des problèmes).




MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> En effet, à la suite d'un "Travail supplémentaire" en Français et d'un rappel à l'ordre à la fin d'un cours.. Le lycée compte me renvoyer définitivement car ils sont en sur-effectif..



.....mon pauvre chou !!!!!! tant d'injustice envers toi !!!! .......parce que, n'est-ce pas, tu n'y es absolument pour rien, pas une once de responsabilité.... de l'arbitraire absolu, non ?




MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Est-ce normal ? Ont-ils le droit ?



.....j'ai tellement envie de te répondre ...OUI !
mais ça serait mieux que tu intègres une notion encore très abstraite à 14 ans ...voire 20 ...même 30 ...disons carrément difficile à intégrer tout court.......
On est toujours enclin à faire valoir ses droits plutôt qu'à remplir ses devoirs....
On nous bassine à longueur de journées avec les droits que l'on a, que l'on a plus, que l'on devrait avoir, que l'on a pas encore, que l'on aura bientôt etc. etc. etc. .....

Mais t'es-tu seulement posé la question de savoir quelle étai *TA* responsabilité dans l'histoire avant de crier à l'injustice ?
Dans chaque circonstance où tu es et seras impliqué dans la vie, poses toi cette question pour ne pas être seulement qu'un pauvre mendiant râleur....
Si tu veux devenir "adulte" dans les sens noble du terme, il faut couper avec cette mentalité de victime....il y aura moins de bourreaux dans ta vie....

j'aime bien cette petite phrase qui je crois est de Montesquieu....

"...Et que dire de ces gens qui se plaignent des effets des causes qu'ils chérissent" ....


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> D'un côté si il était renvoyé avec ce qu'il a fait j'aurais eu le temps de faire tout les lycées de région parisienne depuis la 2nde... :mouais:



Euh, va falloir qu'on se cause fiston :mouais:







Quant à MacBookAndiPod, mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire de tes petits pbms scolaires ? T'as pas fait tes devoirs, ben assume et fait pas ch....   C'est plus facile de faire Calimero jouer la victime que de se remettre en question 

+1 Lila


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> En effet, à la suite d'un "Travail supplémentaire" en Français et d'un rappel à l'ordre à la fin d'un cours.. Le lycée compte me renvoyer définitivement car ils sont en sur-effectif.



Prends-le bon côté des choses: tu auras ainsi plus de temps pour aller jouer au golf.

Merci qui?


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2009)

Moi je penche pour la 3ème option développée par jugnin


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Moi je penche pour la 3ème option développée par jugnin




.....avec une tit' baffe en prime  ....nan ?

 ..ah wé murde !!!! ya les droits de l'enfance et tout et tout !!!!


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Salut à tous..
> 
> Je suis actuellement scolarisé au lycée André MAUROIS de Deauville et j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'administration..
> 
> ...




Et t'as dit que t'avais pas tes papiers Mouloud ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .
> On est toujours enclin à faire valoir ses droits plutôt qu'à remplir ses devoirs....


Ben justement il les a pas fait ses devoirs ce morveux. 
Bon mais lâche pas le morceau Macboucbidule, dans quelques temps ils vont te filer du fric pour venir au lycée...


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _"De la prévalence de l'animalité chez l'automobiliste insulaire"_ :  premier chapitre de ma thèse à venir. Ouais.



Parfait sujet pour l'INRUTS effectivement


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon mais lâche pas le morceau Macoucbidule, dans quelques temps ils vont te filer du fric pour venir au lycée...



Certes, mais il ne fera pas plus ses devoirs... à moins qu'il faille _aussi_ donner des &#8364; pour çà ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes, mais il ne fera pas plus ses devoirs... à moins qu'il faille _aussi_ donner des  pour çà ? :mouais:



Le système éducatif devrait aussi proposer des stages de formation dans le 9.3.


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes, mais il ne fera pas plus ses devoirs... à moins qu'il faille _aussi_ donner des  pour çà ? :mouais:



je prends 3 la copie.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

Oui, mais toi, t'es vénal, c'est pas pareil


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, t'es vénal, c'est pas pareil



Je ne vais quand même pas payer pour travailler ! 

Si ?

Chierie de gouvernement !


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (6 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....avec une tit' baffe en prime  ....nan ?
> 
> ..ah wé murde !!!! ya les droits de l'enfance et tout et tout !!!!


Tu l'aurais fait ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------

Y aurait pas un *modo* pour supprimer ce post ?


----------



## Lila (7 Octobre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Tu l'aurais fait ?





....... ooooh que oui ! rien que pour toi !




MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Y aurait pas un *modo* pour supprimer ce post ?



...j'ai une meilleure suggestion ......mais faut que je vérifie la limite d'âge pour le supplice de l'I-Pod....:love::love::love:


----------



## jugnin (7 Octobre 2009)

MacBookAndiPod a dit:


> Tu l'aurais fait ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------
> 
> Y aurait pas un *modo* pour supprimer ce post ?



Ah ouais. On se casse les miches à essayer de cerner ton problème, à formuler des solutions, eet c'est tout ce que tu trouves à répondre ?

Sale jeune !


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2009)

Putain l'enseignement c'est plus ce que c'était.... Cette éducation nationale de merde  est je m'en foutiste et feignante à souhaits : dès que ça grippe un peut ou bien quand ça sort un peut du cadre, ils virent ou font grève.

Claude Allègre avait raison : mattons les tous ces "ruine budget" 



Enfin bref à mon époque c'était plus drôle dans l'enseignement religieux. T'étais jamais viré. Par contre les sanctions etaient beaucoup plus imaginatives : rester une heure à genoux sur une regle en fer carrée, faire d'innombrables tours de cours en short <-(uniquement)-> l'hiver, les coups de regles sur les ongles, la flagellation à la baguette dans le dos, les paires de baffes au tourniquet tellement elles débarquaient vite successivement, la douche uniquement à l'eau froide, privé de repas le soir et être obligé de dormir avec le curé 




tout se perd


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Je suis déçu. Personne pour dire qu'on n'en à pas grand chose à faire ?



Bon... Je me dévoue... Mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi...


Touss touss touss:


*MAIS ON S'EN CAGUE VELU, PAUV' PETIT BRANLEUR!!! C'EST BIEN FAIT POUR TA GUEULE D'ASPIRANT CHÔMEUR!!!*


  


C'est bien, là?...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien, là?...


Cooool 
_Moi j'aurais quand même rajouté : "tu finiras pute opérée des favelas"_


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cooool
> _Moi j'aurais quand même rajouté : "tu finiras pute opérée des favelas"_



Et dans ce genre de travail supplémentaire on n'est jamais renvoyé pour cause de sur-effectif.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Je suis déçu. blabla. Amen




Ben merde, pour une fois que tout le monde fait des efforts, c'est la modération qui gueule. 
Faut savoir hein.


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben merde, pour une fois que tout le monde fait des efforts, c'est la modération qui gueule.
> Faut savoir hein.



+1 

Je pense qu'il y a vraiment un problème de ligne éditoriale, manque de cohésion


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

Bah 3 pater et 2 ave et c'est réglé.


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah 3 pater et 2 ave et c'est réglé.



a tiens, tu sais pourquoi les enfants de coeurs ont la raie sur le coté bien net ?


----------



## Grug (7 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, tu sais pourquoi les enfants de coeurs ont la raie sur le coté bien net ?



Bien : le renvoi d'un établissement est soumis à des règles très précises (conseil de discipline etc.), la fermeture d'un fil est soumis à des règles beaucoup plus arbitraires.

Ce genre de blague éculée par exemple me parait un bon prétexte.


----------

